

Verizon, Google make net neutrality pact, sources say - moultano
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2010/08/google_and_verizon_have_come.html

======
jinushaun
I suspect Google is hedging their bets. Google may be big and have a lot of
money, but the telecoms have more politicians in their pocket. Google has
spoken out FOR net neutrality many times before. I think Google's talking to
Verizon now before they start capping access to their service.

I, however, think this will backfire and make people think that Google is OK
with a non-neutral network, which will give other ISPs and content providers
(e.g., ESPN) an excuse to implement non-neutral policies.

Thanks for nothing, Google.

~~~
moultano
It sounded to me like they convinced Verizon _not_ to give preferential
treatment.

 _Specifically, Google and Verizon's agreement could prevent Verizon from
offering some prioritization to the biggest bidders who want better delivery
of content on its DSL and fiber networks, according to the sources. But that
wouldn’t apply to mobile phones, the sources said, speaking on the condition
of anonymity because the companies have not officially made their
announcement._

